# "Wasn't Me, Honest!!"



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Poli trying to look innocent.  I bet she knocked it down just because she wasn't tall enough to jump on it!

Actually I think it was Cosmo who did it...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

But Ma, they didn't share so I found my own.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Poor girl, she does have that, I didn't do it look. HaHa


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny goat... .  We had a ramp that they used to use, but they kept knocking that down. Soooo we screwed it in and they still broke it off! I gave up on the ramp... and then somebody knocked the whole thing down! Crazy goats...

Those things must be 8 years old, so it is about time we get some new ones!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hee hee hee....who? Me? Sure is comfy though....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes cute lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

She has the whole 'What? This? Oh, how did that happen... hm, guess we'll never know.....' look going on.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, yea she does doesn't she...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, so cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a really cute goat.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She's just holding it down for you until you can get there to fix it - yeah, that's the plan!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ah, so that's it!!  ^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa


----------

